# X-mas all over again!



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Some parts arrived today!








Took me about ½ a second to open it up!
























DAMN that's one good-looking badge!
















Didn't weigh all that much :chuckle:

Soon my blitz radiator will be arriving aswell!
Thanks alot matty32 :bowdown1:
Ps. My bank account hates you :banned:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Happy days!!!
Love getting new bits from Matty in the post!

bob


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice! how much did the badge set you back?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

R35 badge on R33, interesting


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

GTRalex said:


> nice! how much did the badge set you back?


£90 & i have one here for immediate dispatch if required next day

The photograph doesnt show the badge in the best light

but its crystal

massive improvement over the previous GT-R badges


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> R35 badge on R33, interesting


you would be suprised the amount of non-35 owners who use the updated badge

i did on my previous 34, and will do on the Hipo (already got it sat here waiting)

:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

maybe I'm just a traditionalist?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> maybe I'm just a traditionalist?


just old mate, just old 

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

just taking a little GT-R DNA back to where it all began ;-)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

like this?










:smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i have one of those as well, that il never fit because i have a 35 GT-R front badge already on the car

all my little items arrived this week from Miguel ;-)


----------



## 1563parker (Jul 22, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this LOTS!!!!!!! :bowdown1:


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*badge*



matty32 said:


> i have one of those as well, that il never fit because i have a 35 GT-R front badge already on the car
> 
> all my little items arrived this week from Miguel ;-)


it would be a waste for that lovely work of art not to be used mate.so guess your be wanting to sell it to me??? if so drop me a pm bud.:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The above badge is £90 shipped

Want one pm me


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a R35 badge on the back of my R32 and is looks stunning. Alot better than the original, although I must admit mine the original was in poor condition.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I've said before I don't like too much advertising on my car but that's one of the first GTR badges that I actually would have.

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Gotta love car parts in the living room!


----------

